# Unbelievable Hans's sire is still being used for stud!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

While doing a search for fun on the Internet, I came across this:
Upcoming Litters

And I thought he was retired!
That dog is almost 10 years old!:wild: How old is too old?

Here's an older video (2008) of him gripping the sleeve --at 2:38
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Fwsg...ktop_uri=/watch?v=FwsgQblg3RU&feature=related

How cool is that?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

males are typically bred until well, they aren't interested in anymore, if he's in good health, 10 years old for a male isn't to old to breed


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> males are typically bred until well, they aren't interested in anymore, if he's in good health, 10 years old for a male isn't to old to breed


That is wonderful news to me because I hope Hans lives a good, long and healthy life, and he seems to come from robust lines!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I will take a somewhat riskier breeding with an older male any day of the week over a younger one. That proven health history is just priceless.

Riskier in regards to semen quality...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala's sire was just shy of 12 when I bred Nike to him. I like to see the old boys still fertile and able to breed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I believe Cayos H-Cayos av Xazziam was on the older side when he was bred as well (I think he may still be breeding?). I know he was on the older side when my friends male was born (Hunter) almost 2 years ago.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Could also be doing AI's....doesn't mean Hans' sire is getting overly exerted.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

A stud can be bred even when he has passed away


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

holland said:


> A stud can be bred even when he has passed away


That is really wonderful, but creepy and gross at the same time :blush:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think that there is anything creepy or gross about it-it allows you to do a breeding that otherwise you would never have been able to do-I think it would be special


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Frozen semen can be worth a fortune


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to Hans sire, "you're the big dog, baby".


----------

